# Can't believe how smart!



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

My spoo boy is four mos old. I am just blown away by how smart he is! And how fast he learns! I have had labs all my life for big dogs and have Chinese Cresteds and I love them all but none compare to the poodle in training. I have had my boy two mos and I work with him twice a day for about 15-20 min. I am so impressed with how many commands he has learned already. He can sit, sit/stay, down, down/stay, has a great recall and can do them all by hand signal as well. We just started learning to heel on lead and he is already heeling on a loose lead and sits every time I stop. I know you are all going to tell me welcome to the world of the poodle lol but I just wanted to share how much I love working with this breed and brag a little about my big ol smartie pants!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poodle brags are the lifeblood of pf! so glad your boy is turning out to be another genius!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

All brags are allowed here! Only because we agree with you........it's a mutual admiration society here!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It is amazing how smart they are. My previous dogs, Scotties, were charming dunces compared to Buck. I love to hear what owners of smart dogs think about Poodle intelligence, as you have a better basis of comparison.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin is 15 weeks old today and he is making progress like your pup. They are a dream to have as puppies (for the most part) aren't they? The hardest thing is to not have them "train" us since they can use their cuteness as a weapon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

That's excellent, Mvinotime! Maizie knows how to sit, sort of stay, and she has a good recall. She's not really interested in obedience training, but she is very pretty and sweet


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Congratulations! It's always so good to be reassured that we do, in fact, have the smartest breed of dog :angel2:

My Jasper is not quite 3 months and does "Sit" about 90% of the time, "Lay Down" about 75%, and we're just starting on "Shake"

It's so fun to see them learning, not to mention a big boost to our own self-confidence that we're successfully teaching our puppies


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Isn't it wonderful? I'd heard how smart poodles were while doing my research, but seeing it in action is just so impressive. Archie came home from the shelter a total unschooled wild child, and in just two months he knows how to sit, down, stay, off, leave it, shake, spin, jump up, and if he's getting too mouthy you can just say "Go find your toy!" and he'll race all over the house and come back with one of his toys instead. I'm always having to come up with new things to work on during training sessions.

There are these moments when I react to something he's doing and he'll just stop, tilt his head a little bit, and look at me. I know he's studying me, trying to figure out what I'm doing and why. And it works, because he adjusts himself to me all the time. Really, really fascinating to behold.


----------

